# Poodle specialty Vallejo CA, Sept 12?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I really REALLY wanted to attend, but an unusual work assignment this coming week is going to prevent my taking the day off. Really not happy about it.

Go and enjoy yourself ! I may try and get up there Saturday or Sunday-it's Sir Francis Drake KC weekend. Still getting used to it being held in Vallejo .


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Streetcar, that is too bad that your job is getting in the way of having a little fun. Darn it!

I was able to get a day off, as work is slow right now. 

I am SO looking forward to seeing all the beautiful poodles. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Axeldog, LOL LOL ! Isn't that the truth. A paycheck getting in the way of a fun day. Well, I'm lucky to have a job so hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go on Friday.
Enjoy and take some photos if you think of it .


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Streetcar,
yes, a job is a good thing to have after all. Keeps our poodles fed and other important things.

i will for sure take some photos!

Cheers!


----------

